# Why is alcoholisim so much more common amongst men than women?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Why is alcoholisim so much more common amongst men than women?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

You could ask them: http://www.theagapecenter.com/AA/Turkey.htm


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> You could ask them: http://www.theagapecenter.com/AA/Turkey.htm


why ask them???


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> why ask them???


Because people who work with alcoholism on a daily basis might, just might, have more expertise on the subject than a bunch of classical music devotees.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> Because people who work with alcoholism on a daily basis might, just might, have more expertise on the subject than a bunch of classical music devotees.


As you said ''might''


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't tell me only Turks are alcohoic. I am sure it is common in the USA too. Not just Turkey.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Don't tell me only Turks are alcoholic. I am sure it is common in the USA too. Not just Turkey.


You could put two and two together since you happen to be in Turkey. It's not that only people in Turkey can be alcoholics but that there are real resources there for those who may obviously be struggling with the problem. What difference does it make if it's more men or women if it 's essentially the same problem? Maybe you'll get mad enough to do something about it while you can. You're not the only one who's ever been an alcoholic and faced with the challenge. Others have gotten freed. Good luck.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

I drink four x every day and it has not aaaaaffected me iiiiin aaaaaannny wayyyyyyy XXXX


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Is alcoholism really much more common amongst men than women?
Or is it under-reported for women, less noticed maybe?
Whatever, it's a vile disorder that should be treated as a chronic illness.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Why is alcoholisim so much more common amongst men than women?


Probably the macho factor.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Women are less ambitious than men.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

It’s an interesting question. Certainly women do become alcoholic but as a Physician I would say that it is much more common in Men.
In Previous times Men were the wage earners, and if they had problems it became much more obvious. They might lose their jobs, end up in Prison, beat their families, etc...they had a higher profile. Women could hide their drinking better. Today, in Western societies, women have assumed a near equal role in the workforce. Turkey may be more of a traditional society, perhaps...never been there myself


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Couchie said:


> Women are less ambitious than men.


Is Vancouver the third biggest city in Canada?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Is Vancouver the third biggest city in Canada?


It's the 3rd largest metropolitan area, which consists of 14 cities mushed together including Vancouver itself referred to as "Greater Vancouver".


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Couchie said:


> Women are less ambitious than men.


Hmmm... I really don't think so.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Women are less ambitious than men.


Perhaps less ambitious for Hell raising, but otherwise I know a lot of very ambitious ladies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Hmmm... I really don't think so.


I was going to argue with this but I don't have the motivation.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

A few generalisations:

Men often have more disposable income than women. 
Women STILL do most of the childcare and housekeeping, men have more opportunity to have a night out at the pub. 
*Men have more opportunity to stock up at the offy or the supermarket, then consume the results on the sofa while shouting at the footie on telly.*
Men are more likely to drink spirits, higher in alcohol and seemingly more addictive.

Well I said they were generalisations!

*Translation available if needed.


----------

